# Wool socks



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I believe the majority of people recommend smartwool.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Smartwool is the best sock I've owned; for snowboarding, hiking, and everyday use. They won't stink up on you, won't lose their elasticity, and are damn comfortable.

You can regularly find them on sale. Another plus is that they are made in USA.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

smartwool is the answer. thick socks are shit.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Darn Tough. I like them better than Smart Wool.

but... I find thinner socks are better at keeping my feet warm, since I don't have to have my boots so tight (compared to thicker socks), that I inadvertantly cut off circulation to my feet.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Airblaster makes some mid-weight merino wool socks I like a lot.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

The merino wool socks from Costco are ridiculously warm. Almost too warm.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i've been in smartwools forever, but i got a lil PSA for y'all...Darn Tough socks...thicker, cushier and GUaranteed for LIFE! Got 3 pairs and Love em, if ever they wear out you can send em for a free new pair

no affiliation, just relaying whats good

What Makes Our Socks Tough - About Us - Darn Tough Socks


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

You don't want extremely thick socks. But yeah, the Dakine are kinda thin. As the others have recommended look at Smart Wool and find the ones with extra padding at the toes and heel.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I like icebreaker socks but not that thick. 

Burton party sock is very thick but not wool. 

Burton supreme sock was thick and had merino in it, out of production now.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I wear dress socks. and my feet are still warm.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 smartwool but if I see a snowsport merino sock on sale, I'm not too picky of brand.

I have a couple pair of TEKO that I like, sleeker than the smartwools, more fragile.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bought a pair of the darn tough socks just to test them out!! Gonna compare them to my smartwool!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i like the darntough thickness, and they are high, well above the boot top, maybe i had a shorter type of smarts, but that always bugged me

write a comparison review madbob!


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Will do but my next trip is at the end of Feb unless I can squeeze one in next weekend.

Chinese new years put a crimp in my plan to go to mammoth this weekend. =/

Bought a pair of the women's for my gf too! i'll ask her about her opinion as well. She said that the smartwool snowboard socks make her feet cold.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear "stance" socks. Warmer than my smartwool and other brands of merino. They are a tad bit thicker than smartwool but I prefer a little thicker sock. Not alot thicker, just a tad....


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> I wear "stance" socks. Warmer than my smartwool and other brands of merino. They are a tad bit thicker than smartwool but I prefer a little thicker sock. Not alot thicker, just a tad....


+1 for stance socks. The only brand of sock that kept my feet warm without warmers riding during the "polar vortex".


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend and I both ride in Omni-wool socks found at Sams Club. Less then $15 for a 3 pack. I prefer them over the Smartwool socks I have.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've 5 pairs of Falke SK2, mid-thick, which are in use every day Oct to April for 11 years (use them also for horseriding). Washed a hundred times, still warm and comfortable. Pretty durable.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

stickz said:


> I wear dress socks. and my feet are still warm.


haha, i used to do this also, I would wear some dress socks under regular socks and it was perfect. I now wear Stance-they make a sock specifically for goofy footed riders (they offset the padding a little).


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow didn't kno stance was pretty well known. Thought it was just some bs that my lbs is making a huge margin on


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

actually I didn't either. I have been wearing them for years, but most people I have talked to them about have never heard of them.


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, guys.. I'm gonna give Darn Tough padded socks a try.


----------



## schuyler (Jan 3, 2014)

good choice, darn tough is #1. 

lifetime guarantee, no sh!t.

darn tough > smartwool


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

Picked up two pairs of Darn Tough padded over-the-calf socks... The search is over. All I can say is .. amazing! Feels great, thickness is just right. I will probably get a few more pairs if I find them on sale.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I bought the function 5 Over-the-Calf Cushion Socks. 

Website was Running Socks, Hiking Socks, Dress Socks & More | SocksAddict.com


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> I wear "stance" socks. Warmer than my smartwool and other brands of merino. They are a tad bit thicker than smartwool but I prefer a little thicker sock. Not alot thicker, just a tad....


Stance has 2 thickness (cushion) options: medium and light. Medium is the ones you're talking about... just a tiny bit thicker than other brands, but really nice and warm. Then they have the light cushion which i havent tried yet, but i will cause i really like the ones i have.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Already been stated as nauseous but yeah, SmartWool hands down. Better than the 20 other types of socks I've tried over the years.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

> _Ad nauseam_


?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> ?


Whatever iPhone auto-correct says, goes. Who are you to argue with the ghost of Steven Jobs?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> Whatever iPhone auto-correct says, goes. Who are you to argue with the ghost of Steven Jobs?


The ghost of Steve Jobs also allows you to disable auto-correct


----------



## biast (Feb 11, 2014)

Smartwook, Darn Tough, Icebreaker, Wigwam, and Dickies is what I've used in the past and have been happy with. This season I'm mostly wearing Dickies when riding. No complaints.


----------

